# Kicker ZR600 Question



## FUNKADELIC (Dec 13, 2004)

I have a Kicker ZR600 and I was wondering what I could bridge it down to. I have 2 Eclipse 88120DVC 4ohms and I want to give them as much power as possible with this amp.

Any tips would be great.

Thanks,
FUNK


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

just sell the speakers to me


----------



## FUNKADELIC (Dec 13, 2004)

Make me an offer...   

Anyways...any tips on how to wire them? I going to build the box for them next week and I need some tips.

Thanks,
FUNK


----------



## S10laynframe (Oct 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FUNKADELIC_@Feb 6 2006, 05:41 PM~4790772
> *I have a Kicker ZR600 and I was wondering what I could bridge it down to.  I have 2 Eclipse 88120DVC 4ohms and I want to give them as much power as possible with this amp.
> 
> Any tips would be great.
> ...



that amp is stable @ 2 ohms, so wire your subs in series.

Do a google search for wiring diagrams, they are on many sites.


----------



## FUNKADELIC (Dec 13, 2004)

If I wire them in parallel, I'll get a 4ohm load. If I wire them in series, I get a 1ohm load. Is there a way to get a 2ohm load?


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FUNKADELIC_@Feb 6 2006, 08:41 PM~4790772
> *I have a Kicker ZR600 and I was wondering what I could bridge it down to.  I have 2 Eclipse 88120DVC 4ohms and I want to give them as much power as possible with this amp.
> 
> Any tips would be great.
> ...


These are your ONLY choices to wire those subs...



















You will NOT be able to wire them to 2ohm mono like S10laynframe told you...


----------



## FUNKADELIC (Dec 13, 2004)

Thanks for the accurate information. I appreciate it.

Is it true that this amp is only stable down to 2ohms? If I wire it with the 1ohm configuration, will I blow the amp?

Thank in advance.
FUNK


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FUNKADELIC_@Feb 7 2006, 06:10 PM~4796592
> *Thanks for the accurate information.  I appreciate it.
> 
> Is it true that this amp is only stable down to 2ohms?  If I wire it with the 1ohm configuration, will I blow the amp?
> ...


That amp is NOT a mono amp, here are the specs...

Kicker ZR600
150w x 2 @ 4 ohms stereo
300w x 2 @ 2 ohms stereo
275w x 2 @ 1 ohms stereo
600w x 1 @ 4 ohms bridged
600w x 1 @ 2.66 ohms bridged
550w x 1 @ 2 ohms bridged

Looks like 4ohms bridged mode for teh win!


----------

